
Tulsa Race Massacre: This is what happened in Tulsa in 1921 - smoyer
https://www.tulsaworld.com/tulsa-race-massacre-this-is-what-happened-in-tulsa-in-1921/collection_3763032b-1ecb-5203-b256-2ba1c370f6af.html
======
rpiguy
You know what is nuts is that I first learned about this on Watchmen (the HBO
series).

At first I was enraged, because I thought that liberal Hollywood made it up to
stoke racial resentment. Then I looked it up and was even more enraged that it
actually happened. Heartbreaking.

